# How do you remove the transmission pan?



## banderso (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi
2005 Altima, 4sp automatic.
How do you remove the transmission pan?
I need to replace the solenoid valve pack.

The frame member seems to hide bolts.

thanks
bill


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

You need to unbolt the cradle and let it come down to reach the bolts on the passenger side. Why are you replacing the solenoid pack? Harsh shift from 1-2? If so it's likely the ground wire inside has come loose, when you drop the pan look for a single black wire attached to the valve body with a 10mm bolt. If the wire is loose in the eyelit you can solder it back on and it'll alleviate that issue. However if it's completely loose a solenoid pack wont fix the issue, you'll have to replace the entire valve body. Trust me, it's a hard lesson learned.


----------



## banderso (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you!..... rats...
hahahahah


----------

